# Ovarian Cyst



## jennifervybiral (Oct 24, 2007)

My doctor performed a drainage/fungaration of a left ovarian cyst along with a forgein body removal from the pelvis of a old fallopian ring via laparoscopic approach, plus a lysis of adhesions from the right ovary to the cul-de-sac.  Can anyone help me code this?


----------



## ajs (Nov 7, 2007)

This is a 58662 and you could add a modifier 22 and bump up the fee to cover the lysis and foreign body removal if it is well-documented and extensive enough.


----------

